# DUBAI | Alta Tower | +300m | +984ft | 75 fl | U/C



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

A new tower starting on SZR in Dubai, located next to Wasl Tower, demolition of old building is finished, signboard of new tower on site.

Location: Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Renders:

New approved design: 











Old Design:






















Project 3 | Alta







www.altadevelopment.ae





Site as of today by me:


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Piling is starting on the plot .. can anyone guesstimate the height in meters here? some sources say it is 80F but I count 75


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Piling is progressing really fast on this one .. I am impressed


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Piling Hard ... today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Piling nonstop .. today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yesterday by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

taken by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Last week by me (Zwamborn)


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yesterday by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yesterday by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

This is now Under construction with a new design










New Design


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

This is better!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

too skinny, it should be thicker


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

From Dubailand tracking


----------

